# Sheldon Schlect Court Case



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's out. THIS will make for one interesting story.

http://www.jamestownsun.com/Main.asp?Se ... leID=11611


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A GSI charge, now THAT'S serious.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

OMG!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

cut his nuts off and feed them to hungry mice. What the hell is a guy thinking. She could dang near be his grand-daughter. I have absolutley zero use for a guy that pulls that crap. I only knew of him what i have read on here until now.

But, lets just say, after everything I have read about him and now this...the guy is the scum of the earth!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No kidding, that just isnt rght.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

jUST TALKED TO DAVE MAACK WHO BROAK THE STORY. 4 MEN IN A CAR.ONE DID NOT GET INVOLVED GIRL AND THIS MAN WILL TESTIFY .NOT SURE WHERE KIDDER OR STUTSMAN.DO NOT KNOW NAMES BUT ONE OF THE MEN IS FROM MANDAN


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guide, doctor, dentist, lawyer, farmer, whatever......Anyone found guilty of GSI with a minor should be put away!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I am at loss for words right now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe the law should turn him over to us,,,, :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

INCREDIBLE !!!!!!!!! :******:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I feel for the victum 

Yeah a guy like that will do everyone

Too bad it took so long to see his true colors & value to the region & it had to involve a under age person

If Guilty maybe he & Rodreguiz can share a cell :******:

I really believe in Good & Bad - Positive & Negative - Evil & God

& GOD works in mysterious ways sometimes :roll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Schlect, I know you read this board, there are gonna be alot of people wantin to get you more than ever after this. Sick SOB. Don't drop the soap.


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

This should stop him from getting more land for awhile! Sick Bastard


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It finally took this for you guys to think he is a scum bag! My family has been preaching it for years!!!And some of you had the nerve to actually stick up for him!!!!!Well it's about time he is going to be behind bars!!!Atleast he is where he belongs....This wasn't the first case against him in that manner...If my memory sevres me right he got out of another charge earlier in his life!

The man is bad for the state of ND!!!!
And he is trying to own it all!!!

Mav.....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ok...i was beginning to think we all pre-maturely were convicting this guy.

First off i have no idea how a guy 35 years old gets in a position to have any sexual contact with a 14 year old....i don't know about you guys, but the last time i was alone with a 14 year old girl I am not related to in any way I was about 15.

If he is guilty, which it certainley sounds as though he is, I hope he is put behind bars. It is sickening to me.

Regardless, jail time or not, this girl's life will never be the same...too bad   And that heartless turd will have to live with the embarassment and inner demons for the rest of his life. I just don't know how you could live with yourself after something like that. Being a jerk and a thief is one thing...doing this crap....words can't explain the disgust i have for these people


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

My brother works at a high security prison in Az and he says prisoners that were imprisoned for playing with kids aren't thought of too kindly by other inmates!!!! Could be a short stay for him and I'm not talking early release!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Soap on a Rope


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

If he is found guilty and gets off with no time. How does such
an offense effect his outfitter license? Does the state have the
right to pull the license when it would not be a felony offense
dealing with game/fish laws?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Man, when I was in jail there was a guy in there who had sex with a 15 year old, at least that's what the inmates told me. Anyways, everytime he walked through the table area the whole crowd would be on him, not a place I'd like to be in. It was pretty crazy, almost felt sorry for him knowing what was coming for him, then I remembered why he was there.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

If convicted I am pretty sure he is done guiding. I know any ticket from a CO will cost you your license, so this would definately cost it my opinion.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Either that or the price per gun might have to increase to pay for G/O legal fees.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF there were four "men" in the car the other three should go to jail for not stopping it. If I caught someone doing this they would need to be rushed to the hospital for and emegency addadicktomy.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Bobm said:


> addadicktomy.


Classic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Man, when I was in jail


Care to explain waterfowler???? :eyeroll:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Even if for some SLIM chance he wiggles his slimy lil arse out of this pickle, think of the repercusions in his area. How many land owners are going to want to be associated with this PIG??? I sure as hell wouldn't want my land posted by this worthless scum. Having your land posted by this so called MAN would reflect back on the you the landowner, which says I SUPPORT him!! Last I heard he had over 200,000 acres leased up, hmmmmm, can you say FREELANCE!! Also, how would he make payments while watching his own arse behind bars, heard he doesn't pay them anyway. 
This is EXACTLY what the G/O's didn't want, more bad PRESS!! 
Also, when word gets out, how many fathers are going to want to bring their sons/daughters out to a place with a known GSI felon running it???

H2OfowlND


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, great point H20fowlND. Dblkluk, to answer your question, drunk in public and disorderly conduct. My bad. uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Number one what? You are really gaining ground here!  :eyeroll: dd:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I spent a night in Jail in Sturgis SODAK for not wearing eye protection and failing to have a motorcycle license at the rally last summer. I didnt have enuff cash on me to pay the ticket. I still dont think you need a motorcycle license if you are licensed to fly a plane...cop didnt agree. spend a few nights in the clinker anywhere and you'll never want to go back!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i've sent that story to kxmc in minot and the forum. send this to all other papers. everyone deserves to hear this one....


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I heard he sold his guiding service to a guy in Texas and turned over the leases to this guy. Good riddance of a bad outfitter!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Caught the talend of the news this morning. It said there are 4 counts against him. Like Mav said this isn't the first time he has been accused. I agree with H20fowlND. If you are a south central land owner and you have an orange metal sign on your land it means that you accept money fron a child molester. Most of those people knew of his repuation but they took his money anyway. It will be interesting to see if they continue to take money from a child rapist. Ithaca1 Ibelieve that he is still part of the organization. He tired to keep a low profile because his reputation was affecting business. Hang the bastard.


----------



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

From what I have heard, the girl was a willing participant and does not want to prosecute, testify or be involved in any way. 
But that doesn't matter, the state has to charge those involved (all adults) for not stopping it.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Cityboy a 14 yearold girl full of booze is a willing participant? You are the little runt that has been defending him all along.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I see FBO is fighting the topic even being discussed.Anyone remember the thread where they posted all the free land available and how great he was?Well they deleted it b/c they thought it was "confusing" (translation, maybe we shouldn't be supporting a child rapist). :eyeroll: uke:

As always thanks Chris for calling him out all along!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

WAY TO GO CENTURY CODE!!!

--Miller, I saw how all of the posts on that thread were being deleted as quickly as they went up! I figured it was only a matter of time before the whole thing went down. I always thought the internet was the last bastion for free speech. So much for that idea.


----------



## Rod_S (Mar 14, 2004)

You have to remember the Fishing Buddy Outdoors staff was hosted for a hunt by Sheldon last fall. Of course they want to erase the connection.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah I've been calling them out on that crap! 
dblkluk aka fnznfwl


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Rumor and speculation only at this point but I hear this might not be over. He may be under investigation for other offenses as well.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Didn't Realtree do a turkey hunt with him??? They might not want to air that one. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here ya go Matt.......

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... 18&start=0


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Camp Compass is shocked to say the least for their relations with Sheldon for a "Youth Program".

http://www.campcompass.org/newsarchive/ ... -2002.html


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Ken. I can see Realtree's new slogan now...

"Realtree, the camoflauge choice of serious pedophiles accross the country."


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

What exactly does the GSI charge involve? The newspaper article didin't really say what went on and I am not familiar with GSI.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Please clue me in, Isn't he and the Cannon Ball Company the same?
[Here is to Robin Gordan the states attorney that is handling this, I was the one that talked her into running for McHenry County States Attorney The first time. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.stopchildabusend.com/ndinformation/laws.asp

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Gross+ ... fl=0&x=wrt

Then you get to be here http://www.ndsexoffender.com/

Fargo's is even better http://www.ci.fargo.nd.us/Police/crime_ ... enders.htm

There should be no parole for these people :******:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Better read this before it goes away or changes name

http://www.northdakotabirdhunt.com/

I hope it's just underage girls he's accused of :eyeroll:

http://www.campcompass.org/newsarchive/ ... -2002.html

Please post other ND news articles that cover this


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NDCC § 12.1-20-03. Gross sexual imposition

1. A person who engages in a sexual act with another, or who causes another to engage in a sexual act, is guilty of an offense if:

a. He compels the victim to submit by force or by threat of imminent death, serious bodily injury, or kidnapping, to be inflicted on any human being;

*b. That person or someone with that person's knowledge has substantially impaired the victim's power to appraise or control the victim's conduct by administering or employing without the victim's knowledge intoxicants, a controlled substance as defined in chapter 19-03.1, or other means with intent to prevent resistance;*

c. He knows that the victim is unaware that a sexual act is being committed upon him or her;

*d. The victim is less than fifteen years old;* or

e. He knows or has reasonable cause to believe that the other person suffers from a mental disease or defect which renders him or her incapable of understanding the nature of his or her conduct.

2. A person who engages in sexual contact with another, or who causes another to engage in sexual contact, is guilty of an offense if:

a. The victim is less than fifteen years old; or

b. He compels the victim to submit by force or by threat of imminent death, serious bodily injury, or kidnapping, to be inflicted on any human being.

3. An offense under this section is a class A felony if in the course of the offense the actor inflicts serious bodily injury upon the victim or if his conduct violates subdivision a or d of subsection 1. Otherwise the offense is a class B felony.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

there will be much more coming out of this one.....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anybody that does that to a kid should be castrated! :******: .Can you imagine the problems this poor girl is going to have growing up?I hope Sheldon gets put away for a long time and is cell mates with a guy that hasnt seen a woman in 20 years.


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

Can you say PRISON *****!!!!!!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Even animals fight to death to protect their babies...I hope we do something for this girl too, I don't care if she was there willingly this is not acceptable to the majority of people in this state so lets hang him high to make a good example out of a bad example. uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yet more charges...

http://www.jamestownsun.com/Main.asp?Se ... leID=11670


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Is there any place that you can look to see what else this guy has on his record? I know he has had a lot of game violations but I was wondering what they are.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Any luck he will skip bail & go hide in Texas for the rest of his life - save the tax payers $$$ & I could not think of a worse punsihment :roll: Then confiscate any assets he has & sell them

I bet he has even more charges coming (G&F related & eventually $$$ related) ???

I wonder how this kinda economic development is going to end up costing locals in the region ???

Other loans etc. ??? yet to go bad ??? :roll: I sure hope he is not able to sell out to even a worse kinda business, or out of State interest -that they have to deal with :eyeroll: - It's alot like telemarketing & property management firms that grow way too fast & leave alot of others holding the bag :eyeroll: I'm sure alot more is going to yet be told (the rest of the sad story) :eyeroll:

I wonder how many that did business with him really knew the risks they were taking & for the return :eyeroll: Especially the Liability risk they were taking ??? Where if they had leased to the State for something like PLOTS everyone would have been happy & all of us would gladly go there & fill their motels & Bars & cafes etc etc etc - when will they learn that over 95% want to freelance - & even that minority that does pay would gladly freelance if & when they learned ND's unique Laws & customs

Pheasant Preserves are fine - But leasing way more land that they need will always backfire on them :eyeroll: It's all smoke & mirrors & a few being greedy & trying to manipulate others into a shakey business relationship - that in the end hurts small towns & feelings & just causes trouble no one needs :eyeroll: :******: :eyeroll:

THIS COULD BE A WIN WIN for everybody if folks will listen & think things thru & get together & brainstrom the pros & cons ( & especially beware of the cons) :roll:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Think his wife will bail him out of this one??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ND decoy said:


> Is there any place that you can look to see what else this guy has on his record? I know he has had a lot of game violations but I was wondering what they are.


The counties, especially Stutsman and Kidder have them on file and it's public knowledge. (I think there's more counties he has violations in)

Better buy a binder because there's enough paperwork there to fill your drawer.


----------



## Redrose (Mar 30, 2004)

How come only Schlecht? What about the other men involved! Where are their names and charges published. I'm not favoring Schlecht! If he is guilty he should be prosecuted. But what about the other men that were involved! Do they go without punishment! Or are the other men involved OJ Simpson or Michael Jackson types where money can buy anything if it's enough being handed over!
Also it takes two to tango! What is a 14 year old girl doing hanging out with men that are old enough to be her Dad in the first place. Where were her parents? Evidently they were not to concerned of their daughters where abouts at times and with who she spent her time with.
Yes, Schlecht may have done wrong and should pay for his actions if found guilty, but he is not the only guilty party here.
All fingers are pointing to Schlecht only! What about the other men involved and the girl herself!
My prayers are with Sheldons family members! Their son, husband, Dad should not be the only one being prosecuted for this crime or the only one being looked at and charges brought upon!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1) Those others will get their day in court.

2) Don't blame the victim.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*NORTH DAKOTA OUTFITTER/GUIDE HANDBOOK & TEST GUIDE:* published by NDGF



> You as a guide or outfitter have an important public responsibilty to carry out. In essence you are an ambassador for the state.


[/b]


----------



## NDHARDCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

Ithaca1 said:


> I heard he sold his guiding service to a guy in Texas and turned over the leases to this guy. Good riddance of a bad outfitter!!!


 I heard the same thing last year already. Look up Sheldon's waterfowl & upland bird hunts. (www.northdakotabirdhunt.com ) Check out the address on the bottom of the page. I didn't realize we sent all the great economical development these wonderful guide services provide. To: 1611 Mt.Zion
Midothian, TX 76065 :eyeroll:

As for as I am conserned there is only one thing worse than an outfitter tying up a bunch of land. That would be an out of state outfitter tying it up. :evil: :evil: :evil:

I sure hope game & fish puts the kabash on that crap. :sniper:


----------

